# Another fish shop closed down...



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

Another bad news here....
I was on my regular weekly lunch time visit to Fins and More Pets @ Guildford, and found out they just closed down in a short notice!!!

I just bought some fish from their 50% fish discount special last week, and plan to get more fish this week, and Ian the owner was telling me he's making rooms for new fish shipment, I was excited and looking forward to it as well...
Now I'm soooo shocked and sad to found out about this... 

Fins And More Pets Facebook

The memories of having a good time chatting with the owner & staff over there every week were still so fresh, sigh....


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

sheeesh, very bad news, i really liked that place and even my kids loved to go there and visit the kitties. It was one of the few stores that my hubby enjoyed as well.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

My friend Sarah that works there and was pretty upset. Her supervisor Kevin was an extremely knowledgeable and friendly guy too.

Seems people rather buy from Kramer's in the G mall. I had too many extremely poor experiences when I got my first tank, so I never walk into there anymore.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

wawwahaaaaat! So they're closed up now?!


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Noooooo! I was going to go there with my boyfriend!
Guess I'm stuck going to Kramer's now. They have such low selection. .-. And expensive.

Sent from my GT-P6210 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Well it has nothing to do with people rather going elsewhere....maybe more like supplier issues. 
He carried a lot of stock! Cash flow is everything in business. 
Sorry to see him go though....I liked visiting his store and seeing endless shipments pouring in!


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

what???!! really?? oh no! that was one of our favorite!


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

So were there two pet shops at Guildford? I only knew about one.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Kramer's is in the mall... Fins n more was across the street in impact plaza. He did have a huge selection of very bright healthy fish. I wonder where all the stock went?

Such a shame. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

I have been to Kramer's once... Selection is limited n very pricey. I was actually googling pet store but that was the only one that popped up in the Guildford area!??? Oh well, guess it's too late now. Sounds like a nice LFS. That is sad!



Foxtail said:


> Kramer's is in the mall... Fins n more was across the street in impact plaza. He did have a huge selection of very bright healthy fish. I wonder where all the stock went?
> 
> Such a shame.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

Such a shame...... on me..... I live just behind that store and never went there. Oh well....


----------



## maya (Apr 25, 2010)

Always a sad day when that happens. The expenses to operate a pet store must be brutal ,ie. power and rent. A pet store must have the most dollars in merchandise per square foot of almost any business. You think some landlords would give a break to the owner because they help bring people into the malls as it is a specialty business. As a kid , I would want to go to a mall to see the pet store. Happy kid ,happy parent. Heck, even as an adult I will go to a mall because there is a pet store there.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Fish health at Kramer's is so so. My orange gold from there I got Oct. 2012 and he is still alive and healthy. His buddy didn't make it sadly. Died a few weeks in. But again fish stock is terribly lacking, they need to get rid of the rodents and get more fish. 

Love rodents but you cannot house 3 baby rats in a 10gal... hell you can't even house one in a 10gal.... at that you should never house a rat in a tank. But it is besides the point. Dx lol.


I know it's kind of off topic but is the current stock worth it to go in and even check? Not into monster fish (which I already know they don't have), and i can't really do cichlids, but any other fishes... xD
Sent from my GT-P6210 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

Darn, I never got to go there. It sounds like a cool store.


----------

